# canyou help



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi All we have being forced to cancel our booking with sea france is there a way that we can use the return ticket in 2009 they say that if we do not use it by the end of the year it is null and void. the reason for the cancellation is the wife is very ill. thank you. len


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Len, unless you booked amendable or freedom fares its unlikely they will refund you any money or transfer you dates, sorry  

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Len..have you told SeaFrance why you are cancelling -a doctor's letter if necessary ?

Brittany Ferries were very understanding about our Portsmouth to Caen crossing, originally booked in November 2007 but postponed twice because of my husband's illness. We used the crossing at the end of August eventually and they did not charge us any extra.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Len - if SeaFrance won't oblige, can you claim on your travel insurance?

Sue


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi All. Thank you for your replies most helpful. I have spoken to sea france and they have very kindly extended our ticket for a further six months. I must say it is very nice to recieve such kindness. Well done sea france. LEN


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

fatwallet said:


> Hi All. Thank you for your replies most helpful. I have spoken to sea france and they have very kindly extended our ticket for a further six months. I must say it is very nice to recieve such kindness. Well done sea france. LEN


Glad this worked out Len. Now concentrate on getting your wife fit as fast as possible and look forward to your holiday.

( Brittany Ferries initially extended ours by 6 months and then, when we could not go away then either, extended it further. I'm sure SeaFrance will do the same but sincerely hope it won't be necessary)

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Len, so pleased you got your tickets sorted and we hope your wife is soon better.

We had a return booking a few years ago with SeaFrance and my wife got very seriously ill and was in Villajoyosa hospital, thankfully the doctors saved her life, they where brilliant. 

I rung SeaFrance to cancel my return crossing and asked them to extend the date by 4 weeks while she recovered but they refused and then charged me €60 for the return crossing, one reason i have refused too travel with them since, but it seems they have had a change of policy nowadays so i will maybe try them again.

Good luck.

Bob


----------

